# Hydraulic problem with my Massey Ferguson 1240



## Major_in_MS (May 12, 2020)

Hello everybody, I guess like many people making their first post to any forum, I am looking for some help.

I have a Massey Ferguson 1240 that I inherited from my dad.








Today while digging up an oak stump in my backyard






my box blade all of a sudden dug in. When I tried to lift it I realized that my lift arms would not lift. I had been using the box blade earlier today and everything was working fine. Everything else is still working fine. No problems at all with the loader or transmission. My hydraulic fluid level is good and the fluid is clear and clean.

Any help or suggestions are appreciated.

Major


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

I deleted my advise

Your tractor is isn't as old as the models I'm experienced with.


----------



## Major_in_MS (May 12, 2020)

The 203 said:


> Your loader gets hydraulic pressure from a pump driven off of a shaft coming off the crankshaft pulley.
> Your three point lift arms are powered from a hydraulic pump in the gearcase/sump below the seat. Two different systems.
> I would start by changing the filter fir the pump below the seat.
> The round iron plate that has the handle for the p.t.o. gives access to change the filter. There is a round plate on the other side where the dipstick is. I would remove that plate first to look for the filter.
> ...


Thanks for responding! 
I've been at work since I posted. I'll be back to the tractor on Wednesday.
I understand that not all tractors/models are the same, but I am glad to know that the front loader and the three point hitch may be running from different pumps. That was confusing me as to why one worked and the other didn't. 
I bought a pdf copy of the Workshop Service Manual and the Operators Manual. 

I'm planning to open the gearcase/sump so I can check the linkage/pump on Wednesday morning. Do I need to stop by Harbor Freight on my way home from work and pick up a shop crane? They used one on one of the videos I watched. I'm guessing that gearcase cover is pretty heavy. Any other specialized tools I'll need to pick up? I already have most of your basic mechanics tools.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Well , I'm not 100% all my information was all correct. Getting that service manual will be the key to success in your repairs. The fact that it quit all at once it could be linkage. Pumps usually die slow . Not sure why you didn't get more response. Ask any questions you need help with when you get in there. Other members may also step in.
Its pretty basic mechanics. Linkage adjustment by the steps in the book. A 1 ton chain hoist would help with the cover. Open the side covers first and work the linkage. You may see the problem.


----------



## Major_in_MS (May 12, 2020)

I'm assuming that the side covers are above the level of the hydraulic fluid and I don't need to drain any before removing the covers.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Major_in_MS said:


> I'm assuming that the side covers are above the level of the hydraulic fluid and I don't need to drain any before removing the covers.


The oil level should be just below the side covers but its close. Have a catch pan ready. You may end up draining oil to see what's going on. Remove the right cover first.
You may need to have too catch as much as 6 gallons of oil if you drain all the oil. The oil volume should be in the book.

If you end up removing the top cover use caution. There are linkages that are easily damaged connected to the cover. There may be a spring to disconnect. The book should have a procedure to follow.


----------

